# Media Ventures studios circa '99



## Pincel (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi! 

Long time lurker around here, first time posting.

I saw a cool post recently with a photo from Hans Zimmer's Studio in the early '90s from an EQ magazine article, so I thought I might share some pages out of the April '99 issue of Keyboard Magazine, which featured an article about Media Ventures along with some photos of their studios at the time. Not a big deal for sure, just a little curiosity piece.

My scans aren't that great (sorry!), but I'm sure it'll be of interest to some HZ fans out there!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 24, 2017)

Pincel said:


> Hi!
> 
> Long time lurker around here, first time posting.
> 
> ...




pretty cool. i was getting my 1st computer back then w a copy of rebirth.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2017)

Pretty sure I was fresh on a Macintosh SE with Opcode Vision from a Atari 1040 ST with Dr. T's KCS 

I didn't know Jeff Rona was at RC.

I think Gordon Reid owns that GX-1 now btw, but I might be mistaken. @Rctec ?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 25, 2017)

I was selling my soul to buy the Gigastudio DAWs with Scope PCI Cards the ZMan used.
They were on the street for 3999 USD per card.
You needed 3 total for the ultimate project.
I always thank the man for bringing German Engineering to the USA.
I have stayed with Scope DSP ever since.
Best interview I ever read.

Media Ventures Needs more Modules though....


----------



## Creston (Oct 29, 2017)

Two people with Nord Lead 1 racks! Harry still has his from the Spitfire Cribs. Clouser too, though obviously not associated with RCP.

Massively underrated.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Great line from Harry on cribs "I bought the Nord because I thought my studio should have something red" 



Creston said:


> Two people with Nord Lead 1 racks! Harry still has his from the Spitfire Cribs. Clouser too, though obviously not associated with RCP.
> 
> Massively underrated.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 29, 2017)

What was the cats name from SOS that went to Media Ventures..?
Stewart someth8ng or other.
Use to buy SOS @ Newsrands for 14 bucks a copy ever6 month just to read his reviews as well as the other old timers.
Jim Aiken was always another fav.
Thankfully Craig Anderson still runs aro7nd NAMM w/ a Film Crew bothering folks...


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 29, 2017)

Jim's such a sweet guy. I hope he's doing well.


----------

